# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΠΑΛΜΩΝ ΑΠΟ 555

## marder

Θέλω να πάρω παλμούς 1-2 Khz χρησιμοποιώντας το 555 και με ρυθμιζόμενη την θετική περίοδο από 1% έως 99% αν γίνεται. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόχειρο σχεδιάκι θα ήμουν υπόχρεος. (Τάση λειτουργίας τα 12v )

----------


## αλπινιστης

Ριξε μια ματια εδω http:www.555-timer-circuits.com

----------

